# 80's/90's tunes for in the car



## The Doctor

Im a massive fan of 80's music and early 90's but when i come to making a good cd for the car can never think what to put on it other than the usual Duran Duran, Human League etc.

Can anybody think of some really good forgotten 80's/90's tunes?

Ill start with this 80's classic from Big Audio Dynamite


----------



## bigslippy

:thumb:


----------



## The Doctor

bigslippy said:


> Tears for Fears- Everybody Wants to Rule the World
> 
> :thumb:


Amaaazing tune that mate, brings back happy memories!


----------



## bigslippy

The Doctor said:


> Amaaazing tune that mate, brings back happy memories!


Yes Indeed, I used to DJ at weekends back then , all me 7 inch singles up in ther loft ... thats definitley one of the most recognised intros :thumb:


----------



## The Doctor

bigslippy said:


> Yes Indeed, I used to DJ at weekends back then , all me 7 inch singles up in ther loft ... thats definitley one of the most recognised intros :thumb:


Get them out and upload them to youtube


----------



## bigslippy

much forgotten me thinks


----------



## The Doctor

Used to love The KLF! Turn it up, lights out and strobe on!


----------



## The Doctor

bigslippy said:


> Call Me - Go West
> 
> much forgotten me thinks


Another forgotten classic there but ive already got that and a few other Go West tunes in the car. That guy was intense! I love the video for We close our eyes - dancing with a pair of huge stilsons,you cant beat it :lol:


----------



## bigslippy

Very true , think he had a great voice too:wave:

KLF ...zoooom , omg....now I'm starting to rev up ...ban me from this thread:lol:


----------



## Shinyvec

How Propagand Duel its a cracking song and the theme tune was used for something else that 99% of us guys will now.
Sorry I am a dumm ass and get a link for it


----------



## stangalang

Classic old skool

Nwa
http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=GB#/watch?v=Li9XW0Jz8WU

Young mc
http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=GB#/watch?v=wck6YaZytmM


----------



## The Doctor

bigslippy said:


> Very true , think he had a great voice too:wave:
> 
> KLF ...zoooom , omg....now I'm starting to rev up ...ban me from this thread:lol:
> 
> Talking Heads - "This Must Be The Place" (Naive Melody) - YouTube


Haha, i know the feeling, im going to have to get the spangley 80's jacket out if i carrry on listening to these!

Another one here, It Bites -Calling all the heroes


----------



## The Doctor

Shinyvec said:


> How Propagand Duel its a cracking song and the theme tune was used for something else that 99% of us guys will now.
> Sorry I am a dumm ass and get a link for it


Amaaazing! here you go


----------



## bigslippy

Omg , call all the heres, good call , totally forgot about that one:thumb:

I may have to get me cords on:lol:


----------



## Shinyvec

Shinyvec said:


> How Propagand Duel its a cracking song and the theme tune was used for something else that 99% of us guys will now.
> Sorry I am a dumm ass and get a link for it







found it


----------



## The Doctor

Better go and take the wax off the car in the garage, its been sat on it for an hour lol


----------



## bigslippy

Duel , another belter:thumb:


----------



## bigslippy

The Doctor said:


> Better go and take the wax off the car in the garage, its been sat on it for an hour lol


:buffer: good luck:lol:


----------



## wedgie

awesome song


----------



## The Doctor

wedgie said:


> awesome song


Omg, I remember them performing this on top of the pops. Was so funny! It's been uploaded to YouTube I think.

Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


----------



## wedgie

The Doctor said:


> Omg, I remember them performing this on top of the pops. Was so funny! It's been uploaded to YouTube I think.
> 
> Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


you mean this ???


----------



## bigslippy

FAR FAR AWAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY:lol:


----------



## The Doctor

wedgie said:


> you mean this ???
> 
> TOY DOLLS - Nellie the elephant . TOTP 1984 - YouTube


Thats the one, love it haha!


----------



## The Doctor

bigslippy said:


> FAR FAR AWAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY:lol:
> 
> Black Box Ride on Time [ 1989 ] HD version - YouTube


TUNE! Awesome quality that as well. How did we not realise at the time that Katrin wasnt actually singing it? Unmistakable Martha Wash vocals on all the Black Box tunes.


----------



## NickP

Talking Heads - This Must Be The Place (Naive Melody)





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Serious

Doh.... You know the words!!!!!!


----------



## Laurie.J.M

Here's a few of my 80's and 90's favourites for in the car. We've already had Propaganda so I won't repost it :thumb:.






^
Some may remember this as the theme from 'The Racoons'.











^
One of my favourite driving tunes of all time


----------



## The Doctor

Some belters in here keep them coming guys.


----------



## herbiedacious

Never mind Calling all the Heroes, another It Bites stonker for driving is You'll Never Get To Heaven, nearly as good as Lynryd Skynyrd's Freebird.


----------



## Exotica




----------



## The Doctor

Oh man what has happened to music these days, they just dont make them like they did back then.











And one of my faves, Howard Jones the king of the synth!


----------



## Mick




----------



## bigslippy

Good call with those Doctor bud:thumb: you're absolutely right , they just don't seem to make the same music at all


----------



## bigslippy

awesome


----------



## sfstu

^^^^oh yes...!!!!:thumb:


----------



## The Doctor

Another few of my faves


----------



## The Doctor

bigslippy said:


> The Cult - She Sells Sanctuary (music video) HD - YouTube
> 
> awesome


Thats going on the CD, forgot about that one cheers!


----------



## bigslippy

The Doctor said:


> Thats going on the CD, forgot about that one cheers!


This thread could go on for a while:lol:


----------



## Mick

say what you like about the next song, but you all know its a guilty pleasure! :lol:


----------



## The Doctor

Mick said:


> say what you like about the next song, but you all know its a guilty pleasure! :lol:
> 
> T'pau - China in your hand - YouTube


Absolutely, Carol Decker


----------



## sfstu

just working out how to post youtube vids..!!!


----------



## The Doctor

Is this possibly the best night time driving tune ever??





Another favourite and the drummer :doublesho





Did i mention the drummer???


----------



## The Doctor

sfstu said:


> just working out how to post youtube vids..!!!


Copy and paste the address into your post mate :thumb:


----------



## bigslippy




----------



## bigslippy

I have Alexander O' neils album ...on cassette :lol:

And Heart ..... Nancy:doublesho I wouldve taken her to the pictures:lol:


----------



## The Doctor

bigslippy said:


> I have Alexander O' neils album ...on cassette :lol:
> 
> And Heart ..... Nancy:doublesho I wouldve taken her to the pictures:lol:


In your cords? Ill lend you the spangley jacket of you want as long as i can lend your Grolsch bottle tops when i take Alexander O'neals drummer to the roller ring!


----------



## Mick

^^ HA!!! remember the grolsch bottle tops on the trainers :lol: minted!


----------



## bigslippy

The Doctor said:


> In your cords? Ill lend you the spangley jacket of you want as long as i can lend your Grolsch bottle tops when i take Alexander O'neals drummer to the roller ring!


LMAO ... you're on :lol:...even the videos were better then too:thumb:

we havent even scratched the surface yet ,so many more great artists and songs


----------



## The Doctor

Mick said:


> ^^ HA!!! remember the grolsch bottle tops on the trainers :lol: minted!


LOL, amazing!


----------



## The Doctor

bigslippy said:


> LMAO ... you're on :lol:...even the videos were better then too:thumb:
> 
> we havent even scratched the surface yet ,so many more great artists and songs


Keep them coming pal im loving it. I keep going in the garage doing a bit of waxing then coming back to check the tunes out lol


----------



## bigslippy

Always struggle to keep within the speed limit when this is playing:lol:


----------



## sfstu

ok, where do i start, so many good choons...:thumb:











i know its 1979 but i remember it from the 80's...!!!















where's me cassettes...!!!:doublesho
rgds stu


----------



## bigslippy

was gonna do Pop Muzic too:lol:

Her in my car ,I feel safest of all , i can lock all my doors:lol:


----------



## sfstu

or....


























bit of a random selection...:thumb:


----------



## chillly




----------



## President Swirl

*80's & 90's*

I'm a metal man, so for me, master of puppets, reign in blood, show no mercy, hell awaits, maiden and anything by preist! early sepultura stuff long before they lost their way, ( and cavalera ) into the 90's alice in chains, pantera, korn, machine head, fear factory, monster magnet, i could go on, fond memories. I guess it's not just metal, but the music must have balls! and be from the heart. Dream theater, dragon force etc.....


----------



## The Doctor

Anybody remember this? Nothing to do with my username btw!


----------



## bigslippy

Im such a big Police fan


----------



## bigslippy

The Doctor said:


> Anybody remember this? Nothing to do with my username btw!
> Doctor Doctor - Thompson Twins - YouTube


Absolutely , hold me now is FAB too:thumb:


----------



## The Doctor

I just wann go out for a long drive listening to all these tunes. Might do just that tonight, quiet roads, shiny clean car, no work tomorrow. Just drive wherever the car takes me.






This one may be my all time 80's favourite, i cant help but sing along to this one in the style of Dr Robert!!


----------



## ChrisST

Classic :thumb:


----------



## The Doctor

ChrisST said:


> Classic :thumb:
> 
> ***Purple Rain "Original Movie edit" *** - YouTube


Prince was one weird chap but i must admit i love some of his tunes. Red Corvette, Gold, Cream, Raspberry Beret. All top tunes.


----------



## -Stuart W-

Spin doctors - two princes :thumb:


----------



## ChrisST

Just love this choon..


----------



## scooby73

some favourites from the 80s:


----------



## The Doctor

Oh yes, beatmasters - Rok da house, what a classic!

Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


----------



## Exotica

Wow, the 80's and early 90's were so good. Today's music is so boring.


----------



## Exotica




----------



## uruk hai

Really like this, nice and chilled :thumb:


----------



## scooby73

^^^^^^ Absolute class tune!:thumb:

I know it was a cover.... But it's my favourite Inner City song.


----------



## bigslippy

Inner City , top tune...


----------



## mteam

A few from me


----------



## Trip tdi

Hi Doctor, do you like your power ballards, i really enjoy listening to them as well, you can keep on listening to them and never get bored.

The Classics are hard to beat.


----------



## nick.s

Gotta love a bit of Marillion:






And some Bon Jovi:






And of course, a little bit of 90's cheese


----------



## mteam




----------



## BigTel




----------



## Shiny

I was in love with Harriet....






And Julianne...







































































I could be here all night!


----------



## Shiny

And when Brix E Smith was thin and sexy before Gok...


----------



## jontymo




----------

